# Flies For The Provo



## Grandpa D

trout bum said:


> ckamanao said:
> 
> 
> 
> no worries trout bum!! Are there certain flies to fish for certain parts of the year? Or is all observation and matching it, as best you can, to what you have in your box?
> 
> 
> 
> All tailwaters have scuds and sow bugs. All year long. Always have those in your box. If you dont know what they are the scud is a tiny freshwater shrimp and the sow bug is basically an equatic potato bug. They are really easy to find. Just match the size and color. There are definately certain flies for certain times of year. You are getting into midge, scud and sowbug season and some BWO's
> 
> Spring - March through May
> The pre run-off months of March through May are an awakening period for the river. We see the first mayflies of the year, the Blue-winged Olives (BWO). The fish really key in on the BWO's after a steady diet of midges all winter. This is a great time to fish dry flies because the fish are unusually reckless in their frenzy to get to these size 18 mayflies. The hatch starts in March and runs into May. In addition to the BWO's, we still fish midges occasionally, see a few March browns, and run into the Skwala stoneflies. The Skwala hatch is a real bonus, mainly because it allows us to fish large dries with droppers, which is a tremendous way to pick up some larger fish.
> 
> Hatch Size Patterns
> Blue-winged Olives #18-20 Parachute Adam's, RS2, Olive Parachute Hare's Ear,
> Olive Sparkle Dun, Pheasant Tails
> Midges #18-22 Griffith's Gnat, Double Midge, Adams,
> Brassie, Biot Midge, Serendipity
> Skwala Stonefly #8-12 Pea**** or Yellow Stimulator, Beadhead Poxyback Stone
> Assorted Nymphs Scuds, Peeking caddis, Beadhead Pheasant tail,
> Zebra midge, Olive or grey Hare's ear, BH Prince,
> BH Hare's Ear
> 
> Summer - June through August
> 
> June through August is a transitional period on the river, with run-off subsiding in late June and the river settling down during the middle of the summer. We start to see some of the good terrestrial fishing, in addition to pale morning duns (PMD), green drakes, caddis, yellow sallies, and golden stones. The caddis hatches are some of the heaviest you will ever see.
> 
> Hatch Size Patterns
> PMD #14-18 Yellow Sparkle Dun, Parachute PMD, Hairwing Dun
> Pheasant tail, Quigley Cripple, Sprout PMD
> Caddis #12-18 Elk Hair Caddis, Goddard Caddis, x-caddis, Lawsons emerging caddis,
> Peeking caddis, Hemingway caddis, Spent Partridge, BH Red Fox Squirrel
> Green Drake (GD) #10-12 Green Drake Parachute, GD Quiggly Cripple, Hairwing Green Drake,
> Poxyback nymph, Lawson's GD nymph
> Attractors #8-18 Royal Wulff, Yellow Humpy, Chernobyl Ant, Pea**** Stimulator,
> Pea**** Trude
> Terrestrials #8-18 Parachute Hoppers, ants, Beetles
> Stoneflies #8-16 Yellow Stimulators, Yellow Sallies, Rubberlegs
> 
> Autumn - September through November
> 
> Fall fishing on the middle stretch of the Provo is both rewarding and challenging. September and October are still warm, with the fish still looking toward the surface for terrestrials. Fishing with dries and droppers is still the preferred method for taking the majority of our fish, although fishing with streamers during low-light conditions can produce some tremendous fish. When the weather finally changes, sometime around the beginning of November, we start to see the small BWO's again. The smaller fish are usually the fish that focus on the dries at this time, mainly because the larger fish are concentrating on spawning.
> 
> Hatch Size Patterns
> Blue-winged Olives #18-22 Parachute Adam's, RS2, Olive Parachute Hare's Ear,
> Olive Sparkle Dun, Pheasant Tails, Hairwing Dun
> Terrestrials #8-18 Parachute Hoppers, Ants, Beetles
> Streamers #4-8 Clouser Minnows, Woolly Buggers, Dark Spruce, Double Bunny
> 
> Winter - December through February
> 
> Solitude is the operative word for the Provo during the winter months. The patterns we use in the winter are really small. The fish have really slowed down as a result of cold water temperatures, which is usually around 36-39 degrees. The fish have retreated to the long slow pools of the river and do not feed as actively at this time. However, on nice days, the fishing can turn on, especially if the midges start to hatch.
> 
> Hatch Size Patterns
> Midge #18-22 Griffith's Gnat, Double Midge, Adams,
> Brassie, Biot Midge, Serendipity
> Assorted nymphs #16-22 Olive Hare's Ear, Pheasant Tail, Prince, MicroMay
> 
> Lower Provo River: Below Deer Creek Reservoir
> 
> The lower stretch of the Provo (the Canyon stretch) is a tailwater fishery, with the water flowing out of Deer Creek Reservoir. The lower river is a mid-sized river, with flows ranging from 125 cubic feet per second (cfs) during the winter months to over 1000 cfs during spring run-off. There are healthy mayfly populations in addition to stoneflies, caddis, sowbugs and scuds, midges, and assorted terrestrials. The lower Provo isn't known as a good dry fly river, which is unfortunate because both the blue-winged olive and pale morning dun hatches, not to mention the early spring midge hatches, really bring the fish to the surface. You are likely to catch rainbows, browns, and cutthroat in the lower Provo river.
> 
> Spring - March through May
> 
> March is when the blue-winged olives (BWO) show up, and the midge hatch is in full force. You can start your day by fishing midges on the surface until about 10:00, take a coffee break, and then start to fish the BWO's by noon. The BWO hatch picks up momentum going into April, and by the middle of the month the hatch is in full swing. We usually start to see the effects of spring run-off by the end of April. Fortunately, the river runs clear for most of the run-off, so it is fishable during May. Nymphing is the main source of action for May-fly fishers, with the red devil (San Juan worm), sowbugs, and larger nymphs taking most of the fish.
> 
> Hatch Size Patterns
> Blue-winged Olives #18-20 Parachute Adam's, RS2, Olive Parachute Hare's Ear,
> Olive Sparkle Dun, Pheasant Tails
> Midges #18-22 Griffith's Gnat, Double Midge, Adams,
> Brassie, Biot Midge, Serendipity
> Assorted Nymphs Scuds, Peeking Caddis, Beadhead Pheasant Tail,
> Zebra Midge, Olive or Grey Hare's Ear, Sow Bug, San Juan Worm
> 
> Summer - June through August
> 
> Historically, the lower section of the Provo runs high during the summer months because of irrigation needs in the valley below, with flows in the 500-600 cfs range. Thankfully, the high flows are not a deterrent to the fish, and the PMD and evening caddis hatches are really strong. We also start to use some terrestrials coupled with droppers during this time, and there are assorted stoneflies that show up.
> 
> Hatch Size Patterns
> PMD #14-18 Yellow Sparkle Dun, Parachute PMD, Hairwing Dun
> Pheasant Tail, Quigley Cripple, Sprout PMD
> Caddis #12-18 Elk Hair Caddis, Goddard Caddis, x-caddis, Lawsons Emerging Caddis,
> Peeking Caddis, Hemingway Caddis, Spent Partridge, BH Red Fox Squirrel
> Attractors #8-18 Royal Wulff, Yellow Humpy, Chernobyl Ant, Pea**** Stimulator,
> Pea**** Trude
> Terrestrials #8-18 Parachute Hoppers, Ants, Beetles, Chernobyl Ant
> Stoneflies #8-16 Yellow Stimulators, Black Stimulators
> Nymphs/ Droppers #8-16 Sowbug, San Juan Worm, BH Pheasant Tail, Hare's Ear, BH Red Fox Squirrel
> 
> Autumn - September through November
> 
> Early fall is the time to fish hoppers on the lower Provo. There are still some caddis around, but fishing a hopper/dropper combo is the most productive method for taking fish in September. In October, the brown trout are gearing up for their spawn, and they are very aggressive. We like to fish for them with streamers, particularly during low light conditions such as sunrise, dusk, or a storm. We catch most of our fish on streamers within 3 feet of the river bank, so you need to put your fly right on the bank with your cast. Remember, make your cast and retrieve and them take a step down the river- you need to cover water with this approach. The heavy brown trout population on the lower river goes into spawning mode by the beginning of November. As a result, the BWO hatch that occurs in November attracts the rainbows, cutthroats, and smaller browns to the surface. The larger browns are on their redds by the middle of the month, and we choose not to fish to them with glo-bugs, although many people do.
> 
> Hatch Size Patterns
> Blue-winged Olives #18-22 Parachute Adam's, RS2, Olive Parachute Hare's Ear,
> Olive Sparkle Dun, Pheasant Tails
> Terrestrials #8-18 Parachute Hoppers, Ants, Beetles
> Streamers #4-8 Clouser Minnows, Woolly Buggers, Dark Spruce, Double Bunny, Platte River Special Droppers
> Tungsten bead Zebra Midge, BH Pheasant tail
> 
> Winter - December through February
> 
> The flow of the Lower Provo is usually around 100 cfs in the winter, with water temperatures dropping to below 40 degrees. The fish lay up in the slower runs and pools, which is pretty typical for winter trout. They are not feeding aggressively at this time, but they are taking advantage of the small mayfly and midge nymphs, and sowbugs that may drift by. We usually nymph this time of year on the Lower, with the midge hatch becoming more of a factor in February.
> 
> Hatch Size Patterns
> Midge #18-22 Griffith's Gnat, Double Midge, Adams,
> Brassie, Biot Midge, Serendipity
> Assorted Nymphs #16-22 Olive Hare's Ear, pheasant tail, Prince, MicroMay
Click to expand...


----------



## browntrout

Excellent post. Thanks for taking the time to write a lucid explanation concerning the Provo river.


----------



## trout bum

I would love to take credit for it but I must give credit where credit is due. Which I would if I could remember where I got it.


----------



## jsfano

Im a greenie at fly fishing. I just bought my very first fly rod and equipment this past weekend. This is very informational and helpful Im so stoked! Trout bum, you might not have written that post but I sure do thank you for sharing it.


----------



## trout bum

No problem. Love to help when I can. I had to teach myself how to flyfish and I didnt really have anyone around to ask for help. They definately didnt have web forums back then. It wasnt all bad either because for the first few years I learned exactly what not to do to catch fish and that helps to know too.


----------



## Guest

I just bought my very first fly rod and equipment this past weekend. This is very informational and helpful Im so stoked!


----------



## wyogoob

Atlv011 said:


> I just bought my very first fly rod and equipment this past weekend. This is very informational and helpful Im so stoked!


??..............Mr Atlv011, a Chinese spammer, is no longer with us.


----------



## trout bum

wyogoob said:


> Atlv011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought my very first fly rod and equipment this past weekend. This is very informational and helpful Im so stoked!
> 
> 
> 
> ??..............Mr Atlv011, a Chinese spammer, is no longer with us.
Click to expand...

What does this mean?


----------



## Grandpa D

We get hit by out of the Country spammers, who are trying to sell something. This is against our rules and these spammers are banned when we see them showing up.


----------



## Tony

I can remember when I avoided fishing the Provo simply because it was a challenging river to fish. The fish eat specific food items, and can be extremely picky on what they choose to eat. If you fish the Provo and dont catch fish the first few outings, do not be discouraged. It is a hard water to fish. Make sure you have the appropriate gear and get out there and see what happens. I fish the same flies year round on the Provo, and have found that although the fish can be super selective, they are still opportunistic feeders. Presentation is more critical than fly selection. If you arent getting your offering in front of the fish odds are you arent going to catch anything at all. At the moment you can take fish on nymphs, dries, and streamers relatively easily. I like to get away from using 'what everybody else is using', and it seems to make a difference. Have an arsenal of flies, and be willing to change flies/setups frequently to properly suit the water you are fishing.


----------



## Tony

I can remember when I avoided fishing the Provo simply because it was a challenging river to fish. The fish eat specific food items, and can be extremely picky on what they choose to eat. If you fish the Provo and dont catch fish the first few outings, do not be discouraged. It is a hard water to fish. Make sure you have the appropriate gear and get out there and see what happens. I fish the same flies year round on the Provo, and have found that although the fish can be super selective, they are still opportunistic feeders. Presentation is more critical than fly selection. If you arent getting your offering in front of the fish odds are you arent going to catch anything at all. At the moment you can take fish on nymphs, dries, and streamers relatively easily. I like to get away from using 'what everybody else is using', and it seems to make a difference. Have an arsenal of flies, and be willing to change flies/setups frequently to properly suit the water you are fishing.


----------



## jsfano

Tony said:


> I can remember when I avoided fishing the Provo simply because it was a challenging river to fish. The fish eat specific food items, and can be extremely picky on what they choose to eat. If you fish the Provo and dont catch fish the first few outings, do not be discouraged. It is a hard water to fish.


So true. Im glad somebody else has had a hard time there. Yesterday was my 5th outing (greenie) and finally caught my first fish and then some. Provo river is challenging but I guess thats what keeps drawing me to it. I love that the fish are picky...maybe its my technique or maybe its the fly selection. The fun part is figuring it out and finally producing positive results -|\O-


----------



## trout bum

I think if it were easy it would get boring.


----------



## HighNDry

There are a lot of hungry fish in that river. One of the things that can make it difficult is the fish are pressured a lot. It seems that pressured fish start feeding on smaller organisms--sometimes. If you can get into a place where 400 guys haven't waded through the fishing can be easier. Presentation is a big factor. Every once in a while, throw caution to the wind and go against what the experts are telling you. You'll be surprised at what a hungry fish will eat. Sometimes the only challenge is to find water that hasn't been pounded.


----------



## Pez Gallo

As soon as you figure out that you can go and tie on two sow bugs and catch fish on every trip, the provo doesn't seem to be that difficult.


----------



## cpierce

A very nice and well organized write-up. Judging by my limited experience it the Provo follows much the same pattern as other rivers here in the Intermountain region. 

I haven't fished rivers much in the winter before, and this gives me a start at least on what to use.

Thanks!


----------



## 1morecast

I got a starter fly rod as a gift and im gonna give a shot, ive bee using spinning rod for 18 years and I hope fly fishing will be just as fun. Thanks for the post, I will apply it and hopefully I can share a good report.


----------



## flyfish1096

Thanks for the info.


----------



## flyguy7

Tony nailed that one. Spot on


----------



## doody

Went to the middle this morning and the caddis were amazing! Best patterns were elk hair with a dark body, Goddard's, and x-caddis. Smallest I caught fish on was #16. Best places for caddis are the riffles and edges of the faster water, ironically the only open spots on a busy weekend. Nice, fat fish too The runoff this year really helped these fish. Good luck and stay safe!!


----------



## bj.slc

i just went fly fishing with western flyfisher and had the best time ever! we went to the Provo river and i found their advertising on this site and they said if you mention the site where you got the info you get 10% off http://********************


----------



## bj.slc

this is the site i found the fly fishing shop on http://****************/


----------



## flyguy7

Sneaky spammer


----------



## Petersen

flyguy7 said:


> Sneaky spammer


Agreed. I've removed his links and suspended his account.


----------

